# Handheld GPS (Garmin) for dune bashing



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

Any recommendations from hardcore off-road drivers on Garmin (or other brands) on hand held GPS systems? Which models are good? How do the touch screens work, are they reliable? 

Cheers J.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Handheld is OK, but you're better off going for one of the dash mounted ones, the screens are so much clearer. 

However if it's hand held you want, then I used the 76csx very successfully. - https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=145&pID=351

But I'd still suggest the dash mounted ones.

If you're planning on going out in the desert then go with people who've done it before and make sure you have the right equipment for recovery etc - a tow point welded to the underneath of the car is NOT a recovery point!

Best of all - join a club - I'd suggest Dubai 4x4 Dubai 4X4 dot COM Phil is the boss there, he has an FJ40 - anything you want to know, he's your man.


----------



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

Andy, thanks. I have been out in the dunes many times now, I 'll think I can manage. Regarding your suggestion, it looks to be an older model, for maritime purposes. I was just wondering how the models with touchscreen hold up? Are they any better than, lets say, the Colorado range... Cheers


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi
best bet is to join a forum of an offroad club and ask the experienced members there. Try this new one - 

UAEOFFROADERS


----------

